# Doxycycline & antacids



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi again Mavz sorry to bother you but I still have my chest infection (& sinusitus) & Dr has prescribed Vibrox capsules (doxycycline). Yesterday started the course by taking 2 tablets as instructed but they gave me terrible nausea/heartburn but the box says not to take antacids with them. Does this mean not to take any at all or not at the same time as the anti b's? I can't take liquid or chewable things for heartburn as they make me heave so normally take ranitidine. 

thanx again


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Prof,

Sorry to hear you're still poorly 

The advice on antacids is for the liquids i.e. Maalox, Aludrox types. You can still use them but need to wait at least an hour either side of taking the antibiotics. You're fine with ranitidine though as it doesn't interfere at all so you can take it when you need to for the heartburn.

Hope you get well soon!

Love n hugs
Maz x


----------

